# Living/Working Chiang Mai



## Richard1992

Hi, my wife and I love Thailand and are seriously considering moving to Chiang Mai.

We'd really welcome any comments regarding useful organisations or sites that could help us look into job opportunities. I'm 44 and my background is office work and customer service, mainly insurance. My wife is 50, she's a qualified holistic/complementary therapist and also has many years office work experience in telecommunications.

We'd also be interested to hear people's first hand experience of life and work in Chaing Mai, particularly of working in the occupations mentioned above.


----------



## Song_Si

Hi

A some threads to read which may impact on your choices

Employment: Restricted occupations for foreigners

Thailand Jobs - websites and resources

also - and I believe this is important, you should have an understanding of local wage structures/rates - Salary-wages information

Also search the tag _Chiang Mai _for recent information


----------



## cnx_bruce

Hi Richard. Sorry to rain on your parade but you will find it extremely difficult to obtain any employment. Read the threads recommended above and google on topics like Thailand work permit, Thailand visa, etc. Not surprisingly, the Thais have regulations in place to protect employment opportunities for Thai people. At the same time there are thousands in your position and so the few jobs available to foreigners (e.g. Englih teaching, NGOs/charities, etc) are hotly contested and salaries meagre.

Chiang Mai is a wonderful place to live but so much better if you can come with savings and/or a foreign income stream rather than hoping to get work here. Good luck anyway.


----------



## TrangDoan

- If you think about relocation to Thailand to work, should do your job search before coming here. Many expat housewives can find the jobs at international schools but I'm just not sure if she would want that job. 
- Once you find the job here, the employer will take care your work permit and visa and your wife can follow your visa as family dependance.
- ChaingMai is not promise location for work but for living and the good opportunities are limited, Bangkok will be a better option.
However, should give it a try let see how far you can do


----------

